# Provocations and Aggravations



## py3ak (Jun 14, 2009)

Here are some sage words from Matthew Henry's comments on Genesis 23:15 to remind us of how slightly the frictions that arise between us on the board should be considered.

_Note, No little thing should occasion demurs and differences between true friends. When we are tempted to be hot in resenting affronts, high in demanding our rights, or hard in denying a kindness, we should answer the temptation with this question: “What is that between me and my friend?”_


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 14, 2009)

Or... "What is that between those in whom Jesus dwells and for whom He died?"


----------



## py3ak (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a good point, Brad. Our spiritual unity is more significant than the common interests and mutual liking that go into friendship. Of course, Henry probably would have applied it to friendship indiscriminately, and wisely so, as it comes from Abraham's relation with a Canaanite. So that it becomes a situation where we argue from the lesser situation of merely natural friendship, to the higher situation of spiritual affinity.


----------

